# Frage: Passt dieser Radiator für die Raijintek Triton ?



## NichtUnwissender (14. April 2015)

*Frage: Passt dieser Radiator für die Raijintek Triton ?*

Guten Tag liebe Pcghler;

Ich halte nun endlich meine Triton Wasserkühlung in den Händen.
Diese ist mit einem Alumium Radiator mit den Abmessungen 275 x 120 x 32 mm (B x H x T) ausgestattet.
Mir wurde empfohlen einen Besseren Kupferradiator zu verwenden.

Würde das Sinn machen im Bezug auf die Kühlleistung ?
Ich würde gerne ein Slim Model : Magicool G2 Slim Radiator mit beidseitiger Lüfterbestückung verwenden.
Kann ich diesen im Bezug auf die Kompatiblität der Schlauchanschlüsse mit der Triton verwenden ?

Bilder der Anschlüsse:

Triton:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magicool slim G2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder habt ihr ganz andere Radiator Empfehlungen für Mich  ?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !


----------



## Combi (14. April 2015)

*AW: Frage: Passt dieser Radiator für die Raijintek Triton ?*

kannst den auf jeden fall nehmen.
standardanschlüsse sind 1/4 zoll.
aber denk dran,wenn du den für zb auch die graka verwenden willst,
solltest du schaun,ob nicht ein dickerer auch reinpasst.mehr kühlleistung.
für die cpu-only lösung passt der.
sind die anschlüsse der triton abschraubbar?
wenn nicht,brauchst du noch 2 anschlüsse für den neuen radi.
auf jeden fall hast du mit nem kupferradi,den richtigen schritt gemacht.


----------



## Azzteredon (14. April 2015)

*AW: Frage: Passt dieser Radiator für die Raijintek Triton ?*

Die Triton wird mit 11/8 auf G1/4 Fittings ausgeliefert. Ergo kannst du jeden beliebigen Radiator an dem Teil verwenden. Der Magicool wäre gut geeignet, allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, wieso du wenn du schon nen anderen Radi einbaust, einen von der Kühlleistung etwa gleichwertigen einbaust. 

Das mit Kupfer/Aluminium in einem Kreislauf stimmt zwar, allerdings wird in der Triton auch spezielles Kühlmittel für eben gemischte Kreisläufe verwendet.
Ich hab auch zuerst mit dem Gedanken gespielt einen anderen Radi zu montieren(EK RAD XTX 280) allerdings ist der Kosten/Nutzen-Faktor dabei ziemlich gering. Außerdem machst du damit das eigentlich sehr gute Preisverhältnis der Triton wieder kaputt. für das Geld kannst du dir auch auf Aquatuning z.B. Die umgelabelten Coolermaster Eisberg von Alphacool kaufen: (Kupferradi!)

Alphacool Eisberg 240 CPU - Black | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ich hab auch die Triton. Im nachhinein wäre ich lieber mit der Eisberg gegangen  da kann man auch die Schläuche mit klaren tauschen, und die Pumpe soll wesentlich leiser sein als die der Triton. Außerdem hab ich auch schon berichte gelesen, das der Ausgleichsbehälter bei der Triton aufreißt, bei zu fest angezogenen Schrauben. (Handelt sich wohl um billiges ungetempertes Acryl/Plexi).

Also mein Tipp: Triton zurück, Alphacool kaufen und entsprechend verändern. Falls das nicht in Frage kommt, die Antwort auf deine Frage ist "Ja" du kannst alles verwenden. Und ich würde den von die verlinkten Magicool verbauen, da bei den meisten anderen 240ern der Preis einfach die Sinnhaftigkeit dieses Vorhabens stark nach unten drückt.

PS: Zur "Auslauf-Problematik" der Triton: Raijintek Triton ( dont buy it,if u dont wanna kill ur graphics card ) | TechPowerUp Forums 
Nicht der einzige Thread mit diesem Thema, einfach mal Google benutzen. Gibt glaub ich auch hier im Forum einen Thread.


----------



## kingkoolkris (14. April 2015)

*AW: Frage: Passt dieser Radiator für die Raijintek Triton ?*

Ich betreibe die Triton mit nem Alphacool Nexxxos Monsta 360, ist kein Problem. Pumphöhe sind bei mir auch nur 25-30cm vllt.
Das Schöne daran ist halt, dass man sonst nix im Gehäuse unterbringen muss, keinen AGB, keine Pumpe, keine dreihundert Schläuche


----------

